
Amazon is coming to Australia with 'low prices, vast selection, fast delivery' - bruce_one
http://www.smh.com.au/business/retail/amazon-is-coming-to-australia-with-low-prices-vast-selection-and-fast-delivery-20170419-gvo6lb.html
======
brone2
Best way to get delivery I found is Goodneighbor Delivery app for iPhone

